# Interesting lesson I learned...



## The red rocket (5 mo ago)

Last night as I finished a meeting and walked out to my 2022 Model 3P, I fat fingered an Apple notification and before I realized what was happening my phone's ios was updating as I stood next to my car. For about 7 minutes I stood there talking to friends waiting for my phone to finish its update so I could enter the car. 🤪

Yes, I usually carry a key card too since I'm the primary driver but I had never gotten it back from my wife after a service appointment... Lesson learned. 🤷‍🤦‍♂️


----------



## Quicksilver (Dec 29, 2016)

Key card goes with my phone 100% of the time since it sits in a magnetic wallet attached to my phone. I’ve had to only use the card once and it was in the freezing cold condition.


----------



## The red rocket (5 mo ago)

Quicksilver said:


> Key card goes with my phone 100% of the time since it sits in a magnetic wallet attached to my phone. I’ve had to only use the card once and it was in the freezing cold condition.


But then if I lose my phone, I've lost both "keys" at once.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

I got one of these recently since my phone will no longer unlock my M3:









Amazon.com: COLMO Tesla Smart Ring Tesla Key Ring Accessories Key Card Model Y Key Fob Replacement Ceramic RFID Smart Ring for Man and Woman Tesla Model 3 Accessories Fast Delivery (US11, Black Nologo-7mm) : Electronics


Buy COLMO Tesla Smart Ring Tesla Key Ring Accessories Key Card Model Y Key Fob Replacement Ceramic RFID Smart Ring for Man and Woman Tesla Model 3 Accessories Fast Delivery (US11, Black Nologo-7mm): Rings - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

The red rocket said:


> But then if I lose my phone, I've lost both "keys" at once.


Same with losing regular car keys.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

My plan if I am ever in a situation like that is to borrow a phone and call one of my family members who has access to the car via the Tesla app, and have them let me in and remotely start it for me.


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

I've locked my "phone" (actually a tablet, but it's the key) in the car a few times, so I'm glad I keep the card separately in my wallet.

How do I manage to lock my phone in the car when it's the key? The most common way is that the case I have it in sometimes blocks the bluetooth connection. Occasionally when I'm driving, for example, it warns me the key is no longer connected. So if for some reason I take it out of my bag when I'm in the car, forget, and leave the car, the walk-away lock may kick in and the phone is now locked inside the car. But in those cases I still have my wallet with the key card.


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

Both my wife and I keep keycards in our respective wallets. Necessary for me when I take the car to the car wash. They need the keycard to have someone sit in the vehicle through the tunnel. Same with valet parking.

Yeah, I know these two things are anathema to many but I long ago got over NOT using car washes and valets.


----------



## Quicksilver (Dec 29, 2016)

The red rocket said:


> But then if I lose my phone, I've lost both "keys" at once.


Haven’t lost my phone yet in 4 years of driving the car 😊


----------



## SyncTwogether (12 mo ago)

Glad to at least have an app to access the car! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Luvtordrive (7 mo ago)

SalisburySam said:


> Both my wife and I keep keycards in our respective wallets. Necessary for me when I take the car to the car wash. They need the keycard to have someone sit in the vehicle through the tunnel. Same with valet parking.
> 
> Yeah, I know these two things are anathema to many but I long ago got over NOT using car washes and valets.


SS, strange that here in NJ, they have me stay in the car through the car wash. I get out when the car exits the car wash so that they can finish cleaning the windows and interior. I do put the car in Car wash mode when I go through. 
I park my car in a garage in NYC almost daily so the key card is used constantly. 

What is the issue (or phobia) of using car washes or parking garages,,, most of those places around here are very comfortable with Teslas.


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

Luvtordrive said:


> SS, strange that here in NJ, they have me stay in the car through the car wash. I get out when the car exits the car wash so that they can finish cleaning the windows and interior. I do put the car in Car wash mode when I go through.
> I park my car in a garage in NYC almost daily so the key card is used constantly.
> 
> What is the issue (or phobia) of using car washes or parking garages,,, most of those places around here are very comfortable with Teslas.


As for car washes, early owners of the 3 posted complaints about the quality of paint and its application, and a concomitant concern about taking what they perceived as a high-end vehicle through the gauntlet of pressure sprays, harsh chemical cleaners, scraping cloths, and spinning plastic brushes coming into contact with and destroying the paint surface. I too bought into all that and hand-washed my 3 for a year. Then I woke up and have used the local car wash since.

I think most of the phobias about parking garages, valets, and the like revolve around how different a Tesla is to accomplishing basic driving functions that would require explaining it all to whomever takes your car. This includes everything about how to lock/unlock the vehicle, where to place the keycard to drive, that there is no Start button, that the seats may be configured for a short person and the valet will automatically have their knees in their face when they start to drive, and on and on. Obviously that concern has disappeared over time as the unique and sometimes counterintuitive differences have become familiar to drivers at garages and valets.

Another concern may have been this: “My Model 3 is the most expensive car I’ve ever had and no one else is going to be driving it.” Yeah, that ship has pretty much left port as well.


----------

